# Taming skittish rats, am I doing it right?



## ElGremlingFeo (May 17, 2021)

Hello, new rat owner here

I have a couple of female rats, one is about 4 months old, from a family that didn't want to keep her, and then I got a second one of from a pet shop a few days later so she's not alone, she's less than 2 months, but both are very shy and skittish, not socialized at all.

After one week separated by one floor, they are together now, during this time I've been giving them treats, they pick them up from my hand, they nibble my fingers a bit sometimes but never bite hard. They also lick liquid treats from my finger or the spoon (I'm using the spoon only now to see if they nibble my fingers less), during this time I haven't really been able to pet them, just sometimes in the head with one finger if they are busy eating but if I insist they just run away.

Four days ago I started picking them up to let them free roam in a homemade card box playpen with me, I've to admit grabbing them the first time was very traumatic for both them and me; a lot of squeaking and wiggling to get loose, I've to admit that I had to hold the grip pretty strong below their arms otherwise they would jump out of my hands.

As soon as I grab them I put them in a box on the floor, and they will pee and poop almost immediately, and once I have both I put the box on my lap that has a blanket, they eventually move out, and then I try to stay with them for one hour, and during this time they can be in 2 modes:

- Freeze mode, they have their eyes wide open and immobile, basically frozen (or they try to hide their head between my clothes), they won't grab treats, or they may start self-grooming viciously, obviously due to stress. If I try to scoop them up to get used to being hold that can go back to pooping and peeing, at some point they'll go to the next mode.

- Prison break mode, they won't stop moving trying to get off me (I don't hold them, they simply are to afraid to go down my arms or legs), and when they manage to do it, they roam corner to corner relentless trying to break free from the playpen, in this mode they may eat a treat (one out of ten attempts). They may also come to me and climb up my legs. Again here, trying to pet them or hold them will make them run away.

If at some point they calm down, all is lost when I have to pick them up again to put them back in their cage, then they move frantically for a couple of minutes and finally go back to their corner to get together, in 5 minutes they'll be back at accepting treats from me, but I can see they are not happy.

It is true that I've seen some improvements, they tolerate my hands in the cage much better, they climb my arm to get treats out of the cage and can get closer to them, but to grab them I still have to block their way out and do some mild pressure, although they don't squeal as the first day, they still try to break free once they realize that I'm going to hold them. It's obvious that I'm still forcing them.

So, is this supposed to be like this or am I going to fast with them? to be honest I'm both afraid to stopping now and don't see any progress with a much slower approach, but also from pushing too much and be ineffective anyway.

Also, the cage door is pretty high and maybe triggering height fear (plus being grabbed fear), so I'm thinking of trying to lure them out to roam in the bed under a blanket with me instead, so they could also go back to the cage whenever they want. I think grabbing them puts them in a state where they can't simply start enjoying the time out and may not be learning anything.

I'll be glad to hear some advice, thanks for reading!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Hello and welcome! I wish I had the time to go over all the things you can do to help the young ratties gain your trust. It takes time. I would start with moving them from their cage in a fleece tube or hammock, where they are safe and warm and shielded from scary stuff. Because everything is scary for rats. Sit with them in a quiet room, lights down low, turn on some soothing music or a podcast where they hear human voices. Wear a baggy bathrobe, and let them hide inside with you. Let them see you as a safe place, not as a giant who takes them from the safety of their cage to an unknown destination. This can take days, or weeks. Feed them their special treats, and keep the time short, maybe 15-20 minutes. That way they have enough time to settle down and relax. 

It's all about time. Remember they are prey animals, and they think everything and everyone is out to eat them. Move slowly, don't force it and they'll come around when they learn to trust you.


----------



## TheMoekefoek (May 17, 2021)

I have sort of the same issue going on after almost 5 MONTHS of them living with me, they still are afraid of me or any sudden noises. I've gotten my rats from a breeder. They get lots of free-roaming time (twice a day). I've tried every form of socialization out there, it all doesn't work. They get tons of treats multiple times a day, which they sometimes accept but most of the time they don't and just sit there frozen even when I put their favourite treat right up their nose, they won't budge. I'm stumped as much as you are  . I just want them to love me.


----------

